# Angelschein auswerts vom RLP nicht möglich oder doch



## eugdo (27. Oktober 2010)

hallo liebe Ab Community, 
habt ja hier ein super geiles Forum in welche ich auch schon einige Zeit mitlese.
Nun wird auch Zeit mal was zu schreiben.

Mach im Mom ein kleines Desaster mit.
Ich angel seit dem ich denken kann, nun haben wir uns n Eigenheim gegönnt und wie der Mr.Zafall das so will 5min vom Rhein entfernt.
Seit langem habe ich mir schon vorgenommen den Schein zu machen kamm immer wieder was dazwischen.
Nun bin ich den Forellen leid und will endlich am Rhein mein Anglerglück versuchen.
Ok hab ich mir gedacht nu muss endgültig der Schein her.
Gesagt getan ab zum Fischzucht Weller in Niderbieber und sich schlau gemacht, da verflog auch schon die erste Vorfreude 5Samstage und 5 Sonntage. Sch..... Wie bring ich das meinem Chef bei, der Samstag ist der wichtigste Tag auf der Maloche.
Doch Mut gefasst und gefragt außer nem großen Vogel gabs leider nicht als Antwort.
Nu gut frag mal den Onkel GOOGLE dacht ich mir,
 siehe da Reiner Pritschens bietet das ganze am 1WE an, allerdings in NRW.
Gut der Anruf dahin hat nicht auf sich lange warten lassen. Alles klar dacht ich mir nachdem alle Unklarheiten beseitigt wurden meldete ich mich dort an und wollt nun bei der für mich zuständigen Fischereibehörde die für NRW notwendige Ausnahmegenehmigung einhollen, doch da traf mich der Schlag ins rechte Auge ganz schön hart, denn die gute Dame habe in Ihrer Karriereleiter noch nie eine Ausnahmegenehmigung erteilt. Dou muss de Lehrgang und die Prüfung in RLP machen oun net andersch.
Hm da hat der Pritschens aber was anderes verzählt.
Nach einem Anruf hatte er mir 4 Kopien der besagten Ausnahmegenehmigungen von mittlerweile glücklichen Anglern aus RLP geschickt.
Wieder bei der Fr........... in der Kr. Verw. Neuwied angerufen und wieder ne Abfuhr bekommen. giwwet net un vetich.
Wenns zweite Wohnsitz in NRW hast dann isset kein Problem-

 Mittlerweile habe ich den Lehrgang beim Prischens gemacht und auch die Lehrgänge verglichen, mir sind keine Unterschiede außer in der Gesetzeslage aufgefallen, doch der Lehrgang wird nicht anerkannt obwohl dieser auch die vorgeschriebenen 35h beinhaltet.

Nu genug von der Geschicht.
Hat jemand von Euch den Schein auswärts gemacht.
Hat jemand von euch so ne Ausnahmegenehmigung bekommen
oder den Lehrgang von auswärts anerkannt bekommen

bitte um eure Meinungen dazu #h#h#h#h#h

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
aus dem neuwieder Becken


----------



## MoselBarbe (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelschein auswerts vom RLP nicht möglich oder doch*

wir in trier leben im grenzgebiet zu luxemburg und dem saarland. dort an der grenze zwischen rhlp. und dem saarl. werden von rhlp. seite kaum noch fischereiprüfg. angeboten, weil die meisten ins saarland fahren und dort ihren schein machen, weil sie dort nicht so viel lernen müssen. dort gibts weniger fragen zu lernen. wie das aber jetzt mit der ausnahmegenehmigung ist, keine ahnung.  ich schick dir jetzt per pn mal eine emailadresse und dann klärst du das mit dem, der kann dir auf JEDENFALL weiterhelfen.  Gruß ernie05


----------

